# Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe



## Polypropylen (17. Februar 2017)

*Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

Habe seit 2. Januar die Silent Loop von bequiet in 280mm. Der Radiator ist in der Front und die Pumpe ist etwa auf halber Höhe des Radiators, der höchste Punkt des Systems ist also der Eingang der Tubes in den Radi.

Anfang der Woche vernahm ich so ein dubioses kontinuierliches gluckern/Rasseln/rattern aus dem PC - ein Geräusch das vorher nicht da war. Da es bis gestern Abend nicht weg ging habe ich also mal komplett ohne sonstige Lüfter den PC gestartet. Das Geräusch war immer noch da also muss es die Pumpe der Silent Loop sein.

Das Geräusch ist nicht immer da und verändert sich auch in der Lautstärke. Mal muss ich schon direkt mit dem Ohr ins PC Gehäuse gehen und mal hör ich es in 1,5meter Entfernung vom Schreibtisch aus. Es ist auch nicht dauerhaft die selbe Frequenz wie wenn ich Kabel im Lüfter hängt.

Ich habe also heute Kontakt mit bequiet aufgenommen, habe Sorge gehabt das es sich um eine der fehlerhaften Chargen von ganz zu Beginn handelt - da war wohl bei einigen 100-1000 die Pumpe komisch defekt. Habe dem Support auch Audioaufzeichnungen des Geräuschs gegeben.
Der Mitarbeiter sagt, es klingt so, als hätte sich eine Luftblase in der Pumpe verfangen. Die Silent Loop ist angeblich zu 99% gefüllt und es kann sein das sich das 1% Luft genau in der Pumpe gesammelt hat. Er hat mir geraten die SL auszubauen, unterhalb des Radis zu halten und ne Zeit lang zu schütteln damit die Blase nach oben in den Radiator kann.

Was meint ihr?

Als ich die Silent Loop bekommen habe, hab ich den Radi mal etwas hin und her geschaukelt und dabei waren deutliche Geräusche zu vernehmen wie sich Wasser und Luft austauschen. Wie man es von einer Flasche Wasser kennt.... Dieser Geräuschpegel hat sich IMO nicht nach 99% gefüllt angehört wobei der Support mir damals sagte es ist in ordnung. Die SL hat ja auch geräuschlos funktioniert bis diese Woche.

Ich würde die Pumpe jetzt mal ausbauen und mit destilliertem Wasser nachfüllen. Das mit dem Destillierten hat der Support gesagt würde ausreichen, ich brauch keine spezielle Flüssigkeit zum lediglich nachfüllen. Nachdem ich nachgefüllt habe werde ich mal schütteln wie es der Support gesagt hat und dann erneut testen.

Was haltet ihr davon? Könnte es was ernstes am Gerät sein? Austausch?
Bin nur froh das ich es bei Amazon gekauft habe, die würden sofort ein Etsatzgerat schicken sodass ich keinen Ausfall habe. Es mit nachfüllen und schütteln zu beheben wäre mir aber deutlich lieber als der ganze Post und Einpack Heckmeck.....

Grüße
Poly


----------



## defender197899 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

Schreib an den Support  oder geh zu deinem Händler damit , du hast schließlich Garantie.


----------



## Polypropylen (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*



defender197899 schrieb:


> Schreib an den Support  oder geh zu deinem Händler damit , du hast schließlich Garantie.



Sorry aber hast du meinen Post überhaupt zu Ende gelesen? Macht nicht den Eindruck.


----------



## evilgrin68 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

Moin

Wenn ich das so Lese, bin ich froh mir nie so ein Ding geholt zu haben.

Ansonsten, definitiv Austausch. Warum willst du jetzt daran rumbasteln, ohne vielleicht Erfolg zu haben. Die AiO weißt einen klaren Mangel, nach gerade mal 7 Wochen auf.


----------



## Chimera (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

Zum Problem vom TE: ist natürlich unschön, kann aber vorkommen (überall wo Menschen arbeiten, können nun mal Fehler passieren). Nur: sei froh, dass die SL einfach zu befüllen ist und du keine Corsair & Co. gekauft hast, denn DANN hättest du fett die A-Karte, da du sie einschicken müsstest. Ist ja bei der SL einfach zu beheben, von daher sollt es selbst jemand ohne handwerkliches Geschick schaffen  Falls du dir die Sache aber nicht zutraust, kannst du sie natürlich auch ausbauen und zurückschicken. Wäre mir persönlich halt zu doof, denn nachgefüllt hat man sie in paar Minuten, aber komplett ausgebaut, eingesandt und dann wieder einbauen... 
Übrigens, den Tip mit dem schütteln find ich gar nicht mal gut und weisst du warum? Nimm mal ein verschliessbares Glas, füll es zu 90% mit Wasser und schüttel mal kräftig... du wirst sehen, es erzeugt noch mehr Blasen. Persönlich würd ich da eher den Weg gehen wie bei den grossen Waküs: befüllen, laufen lassen und dann einfach paar Mal drehen. Dazu muss sie halt auch ausgebaut werden, wenn man nicht das ganze Case drehen will. Aber find ich jetzt die bessere Lösung als schütteln und dabei neue Blasen erzeugen  Oftmals reicht es, wenn man den Radi einfach einige Male leicht hin und her neigt. Wobei du bedenken musst: du darfst sie keinesfalls randvoll zu 100% füllen. Der Grund ist einfach: Wasser kann sich ausdrehnen und wen nes dann übervoll ist... Das sieht man auch bei Custom Loops: der AGB ist niemals komplett bis zum Anschlag befüllt.
Kumpel hatte vor der Silent Loop übrigens die Kelvin S36, welche ja vom Aufbau her sehr ähnlich ist. Da war nach einiger Zeit auch ein leichtes blubbern zu hören, da war der Wasserstand nach dem Kauf wohl auch eher knapp bemessen gewesen. Nun, er jedenfalls wollt sowieso die Schläuche durch transparente ersetzen, weshalb er sie erst mal entleerte, Schläuche tauschte und dan nmit dem Fertiggemisch von Aquatuning wieder befüllte. Er hat dann gen Ende hin auch das Teil laufen lassen, dabei den Radi paar Mal im Kreis gedreht (aber schön langsam), dann wieder minimal etwas nachgefüllt und so auch die argsten Luftblasen rausbekommen. Dauerte halt etwas und man braucht Geduld.


----------



## interfabi (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*



Chimera schrieb:


> Zum Problem vom TE: ist natürlich unschön, kann aber vorkommen (überall wo Menschen arbeiten, können nun mal Fehler passieren). Nur: sei froh, dass die SL einfach zu befüllen ist und du keine Corsair & Co. gekauft hast, denn DANN hättest du fett die A-Karte, da du sie einschicken müsstest. Ist ja bei der SL einfach zu beheben, von daher sollt es selbst jemand ohne handwerkliches Geschick schaffen  Falls du dir die Sache aber nicht zutraust, kannst du sie natürlich auch ausbauen und zurückschicken. Wäre mir persönlich halt zu doof, denn nachgefüllt hat man sie in paar Minuten, aber komplett ausgebaut, eingesandt und dann wieder einbauen...
> Übrigens, den Tip mit dem schütteln find ich gar nicht mal gut und weisst du warum? Nimm mal ein verschliessbares Glas, füll es zu 90% mit Wasser und schüttel mal kräftig... du wirst sehen, es erzeugt noch mehr Blasen. Persönlich würd ich da eher den Weg gehen wie bei den grossen Waküs: befüllen, laufen lassen und dann einfach paar Mal drehen. Dazu muss sie halt auch ausgebaut werden, wenn man nicht das ganze Case drehen will. Aber find ich jetzt die bessere Lösung als schütteln und dabei neue Blasen erzeugen  Oftmals reicht es, wenn man den Radi einfach einige Male leicht hin und her neigt. Wobei du bedenken musst: du darfst sie keinesfalls randvoll zu 100% füllen. Der Grund ist einfach: Wasser kann sich ausdrehnen und wen nes dann übervoll ist... Das sieht man auch bei Custom Loops: der AGB ist niemals komplett bis zum Anschlag befüllt.
> Kumpel hatte vor der Silent Loop übrigens die Kelvin S36, welche ja vom Aufbau her sehr ähnlich ist. Da war nach einiger Zeit auch ein leichtes blubbern zu hören, da war der Wasserstand nach dem Kauf wohl auch eher knapp bemessen gewesen. Nun, er jedenfalls wollt sowieso die Schläuche durch transparente ersetzen, weshalb er sie erst mal entleerte, Schläuche tauschte und dan nmit dem Fertiggemisch von Aquatuning wieder befüllte. Er hat dann gen Ende hin auch das Teil laufen lassen, dabei den Radi paar Mal im Kreis gedreht (aber schön langsam), dann wieder minimal etwas nachgefüllt und so auch die argsten Luftblasen rausbekommen. Dauerte halt etwas und man braucht Geduld.



"sei froh, dass die SL einfach zu befüllen ist"

Finde ich nicht. Ich brauchte ein 2 Cent Stück und eine kleine Rohrzange um die extrem fest sitzende Plastik Entlüftungsschraube zu öffnen. Danach sah sie nicht mehr so schön aus.. Gleiches dann wieder beim Eindrehen.

"sollt es selbst jemand ohne handwerkliches Geschick schaffen  "

Kann ich nicht unterschreiben.

"nachgefüllt hat man sie in paar Minuten,"

Im eingebauten Zustand? Sicher nicht. Ich habe eine gute halbe Stunde gebraucht. In der Zeit kann man sie auch gleich ganz ausbauen..

"keinesfalls randvoll zu 100% füllen. Der Grund ist einfach: Wasser kann sich ausdrehnen und wen nes dann übervoll ist..."

Platzt ein Schlauch? lol. Überdruck in Kühlsystemen ist normal und nicht gefährlich. Frag mal Opel Fahrer. Die fahren mit Wassertemps von über 100° C und das geht eben nur mit Drücken von über 2 bar. Die meisten anderen Kühlsysteme in Autos öffnen bei 1,6 bis 2 bar.

Meiner Meinung nach sind die geschlossenen Systeme auf Dauer nicht wartungsfrei im Sinne von Blasenbildung. Ich habe daher meine SL um einen AGB erweitert. Sie hatte auch vorher Geräusche gemacht.


----------



## Polypropylen (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*



interfabi schrieb:


> "sei froh, dass die SL einfach zu befüllen ist"
> 
> Finde ich nicht. Ich brauchte ein 2 Cent Stück und eine kleine Rohrzange um die extrem fest sitzende Plastik Entlüftungsschraube zu öffnen. Danach sah sie nicht mehr so schön aus.. Gleiches dann wieder beim Eindrehen.
> 
> ...



Ah jemand mit Erfahrung in dem speziellen Fall!
Hättest ein ähnliches Problem wie ich das dich dann zum nachfüllen animiert hat? War das Problem prinzipiell mit dem nachfüllen behoben?

Wenn sich das ggf lohnt wäre es deutlich einfacher zu beheben als der ganze Zirkus mit komplett ausbauen und Neugerät von Amazon. Allerdings schaut euch mal die Amazon Bewertungen an: Seit Januar sind da auf allen Modellen ein gutes Dutzend Bewertungen die exakt mein Problem beschreiben - nach einiger Zeit rasseln. Entweder BQ hat Quatsch erzählt dass sie das Problem Nede Nov2016 behoben haben oder alle haben einen niedrigen Füllstand? Ist schon komisch....und zu gleich bedenklich. Haben alle das Problem mehr oder minder? Sollte ne andere AiO  nehmen, vllt gleich die Alphacool? Sollte ich in einen 20€ Standard Luftkuhler investieren der zwar nur in der Ecke liegt aber im Fall des Ausfalls wenigstens die CPU kühlt damit nicht der ganze PC still stehen muss? Bin irgendwie enttäuscht 

Zu dem Schütteln Thema: Der Support sagte der Radiator muss sich oberhalb der Pumpe befinden und dann die Pumpe vorsichtig 15-30 Sek in kreisförmig vibrierenden Bewegungen bewegen.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

Was treibt ihr, dass ihr ne halb Stunde braucht...zum ausbauen?^^

Probier erstmal folgendes, wenn du den Radi im Deckel hast: Kühleinheit von der CPU lösen, schütteln und wieder einbauen.
Ein bisschen Luft im Radiator ist normal, das hat man bei allen AiOs mehr oder weniger. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast dein NT zu überbrücken schüttel das Teil mal wenn die Pumpe läuft.

Befüllen kannst du auch probieren. Nehm ein ausreichend dickes Geldstück und du bekommst keine/kaum spuren am Verschluss.das Befüllen natürlich AUF KEINEN FALL machen, wenn das Teil noch im Rechner ist. Das ist schlicht unvorsichtig und umständlich. Außerdem sollte die Pumpeneinheit dabei über dem Radiator sein.

Tauschen kannst du doch immer noch


----------



## interfabi (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

"Was treibt ihr, dass ihr ne halb Stunde braucht...zum ausbauen?^^"

Ich meinte hier Befüllen im eingebauten Zustand. Dabei hatte ich den Radi gelöst und unterhalb der Pumpe baumeln lassen. Gefehlt hatten ca. 2-3 Tropfen. Hat aber auch nichts gebracht. Immer noch Geräusche. Dann kam der Umtausch. 

Am einfachsten ist es also auf die Ersatzlieferung von BQ zu warten und dann zu tauschen wenn der Ersatz da ist. So lange kannst du dich noch an dem nervigen Silent system erfreuen xD


----------



## L4D2K (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

Habe das gleiche Problem wie du momentan mit der Alphacool Eisbaer 360, hat die gleiche Pumpe verbaut wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Hat jetzt nach einen Monat angefangen diese Geräusche zu machen wird mal lauter und mal wieder leiser, hab jetzt die Woche recherchiert und wollte nächste Woche auch das mit dem Schütteln versuchen (musste noch neue WLP bestellen).
Werde dann mal berichten obs hilft.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

bei der eisbaer kann man doch ganz gut den wasser stand von außen sehen


----------



## L4D2K (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

Ja und da sehe ich nur eine winzig kleine Luftblase, ungefähr so groß wie der oberste Teil einer Kugelschreiberspitze. Auf anderen Bildern ist die bei anderen größer und ich meine die war bei mir anfangs auch was größer, bin mir da aber nicht zu 100% sicher.
Bin mir da auch nicht ganz so sicher ob die Luft da einfach irgend wie abwander konnte in den Radiator oder so. Will deshalb erst mal das Ding ausbauen und ein bisschen hin und her wackeln, in der Hoffnung das sich, falls die Luft tatsächlich irgend wo anders hingewandert ist wieder unter dem Fenster sammelt und das Geräusch damit wieder weg geht.
Wenns nicht Hilft werde ich ne RMA beantragen.


----------



## Polypropylen (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Was treibt ihr, dass ihr ne halb Stunde braucht...zum ausbauen?^^
> 
> Probier erstmal folgendes, wenn du den Radi im Deckel hast: Kühleinheit von der CPU lösen, schütteln und wieder einbauen.
> Ein bisschen Luft im Radiator ist normal, das hat man bei allen AiOs mehr oder weniger. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast dein NT zu überbrücken schüttel das Teil mal wenn die Pumpe läuft.
> ...



Hä? Netzteil überbrücken und dann das Netzteil schütteln?
Ich habe den Radi in der Front und da wird er auch erstmal bleiben. Hatte folgendes geplant sobald ich kommende Woche ne Stunde Zeit finde:
1. Pumpenblock ausbauen
2. Pumpenblock nach oben aus dem Gehäuse halten sodass er der höchste Punkt des AiO Systems ist
3. Nachfüllen
4. PC auf die Seite der IO Blenden stellen und Pumpe nach unten hängen sodass Radi der höchste Punkt ist
5. Schüttel-Aktion
6. Wieder einbauen und testen



interfabi schrieb:


> "Was treibt ihr, dass ihr ne halb Stunde braucht...zum ausbauen?^^"
> 
> Ich meinte hier Befüllen im eingebauten Zustand. Dabei hatte ich den Radi gelöst und unterhalb der Pumpe baumeln lassen. Gefehlt hatten ca. 2-3 Tropfen. Hat aber auch nichts gebracht. Immer noch Geräusche. Dann kam der Umtausch.
> 
> Am einfachsten ist es also auf die Ersatzlieferung von BQ zu warten und dann zu tauschen wenn der Ersatz da ist. So lange kannst du dich noch an dem nervigen Silent system erfreuen xD



Seit wann hast du das Austauschgerät jetzt? Hat es evtl schon wieder die gleichen Anzeichen?
Ich werde es definitiv nicht über BQ austauschen lassen. Wenn die Aktion nichts hilft werde ich ne Ersatzlieferung von Amazon kommen lassen, diese einbauen und entsprechend testen. Danach schick ich die erste Lieferung zurück.

Danke schonmal an alle für die zahlreichen Antworten!


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

Natürlich die Pumpe und nicht das NT schütteln -.-
Du sollst es überbrücken, damit der Rechner nicht läuft, wenn keine Kühlung eingebaut ist.

Wenn du über amazon tauschst, hast du halt keine Sicherheit, dass nicht wieder eins aus der alten Charge kommt


----------



## Polypropylen (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Natürlich die Pumpe und nicht das NT schütteln -.-
> Du sollst es überbrücken, damit der Rechner nicht läuft, wenn keine Kühlung eingebaut ist.
> 
> Wenn du über amazon tauschst, hast du halt keine Sicherheit, dass nicht wieder eins aus der alten Charge kommt



Habe ein Dark Power Pro 11...kann man das überbücken? Hab keinen Schalter dazu gefunden. Okay Google war mein Freund, ich möchte es lieber nicht überbrücken^^

Macht BQ das auch wie Amazon? Also erst neues zugeschickt kriegen, in Ruhe alles umbauen und dann das Alte zurück? Versand auch für beide Postwege von bequiet übernommen?


----------



## Chimera (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

Du kannst jedes Netzteil überbrücken. Mit ner Büroklammer musst du nur 2 Pins am 24 Pin Kabel überbrücken. Wenn dir dies zu gefährlich ist, kann man es auch mit so speziellen Platinen machen, die es z.B. gratis zu den Nesteq Netzteilen (Bild 2, die kleine schwarze Platine mit 24 Pin Anschluss) dazu gab  Man kann auch so nen Überbrückungsstecker aus dem Waküzubehör nehmen, die kosten kaum was und haben denselben Effekt wie die Büroklammer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polypropylen (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*



Chimera schrieb:


> Du kannst jedes Netzteil überbrücken. Mit ner Büroklammer musst du nur 2 Pins am 24 Pin Kabel überbrücken. Wenn dir dies zu gefährlich ist, kann man es auch mit so speziellen Platinen machen, die es z.B. gratis zu den Nesteq Netzteilen (Bild 2, die kleine schwarze Platine mit 24 Pin Anschluss) dazu gab  Man kann auch so nen Überbrückungsstecker aus dem Waküzubehör nehmen, die kosten kaum was und haben denselben Effekt wie die Büroklammer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann bräuchte ich immernoch ein Kabel von Molex auf 3pin für die Pumpe - ein weiteres Utensil das ich nicht habe^^


----------



## interfabi (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*



Polypropylen schrieb:


> Habe ein Dark Power Pro 11...kann man das überbücken? Hab keinen Schalter dazu gefunden. Okay Google war mein Freund, ich möchte es lieber nicht überbrücken^^
> 
> Macht BQ das auch wie Amazon? Also erst neues zugeschickt kriegen, in Ruhe alles umbauen und dann das Alte zurück? Versand auch für beide Postwege von bequiet übernommen?



Ja, machen sie.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

Das "schütteln" behebt diese Lärm Geschichten in 99% aller Fällen. Bei Silent Loop sowie auch bei der Eisbear. Durch die nicht 100% Befüllung der Systeme können sich Luftblasen lösen, welche sich immer in den Pumpen fangen. Das lässt sich so leider nicht immer verhindern. Lediglich die Einbauposition des Radiators kann das beeinflussen.


----------



## Polypropylen (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*



AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Das "schütteln" behebt diese Lärm Geschichten in 99% aller Fällen. Bei Silent Loop sowie auch bei der Eisbear. Durch die nicht 100% Befüllung der Systeme können sich Luftblasen lösen, welche sich immer in den Pumpen fangen. Das lässt sich so leider nicht immer verhindern. Lediglich die Einbauposition des Radiators kann das beeinflussen.



Ich habe es gestern gemacht und sogar ein paar Tropfen nachgefüllt.
Ergebnis: Das rasselnde bzw. ratternde ist weg, dafür hört man jetzt die Pumpe äußerst stark. Also das drehende bzw vibrierende Geräusch der Pumpe im Pumpenblock. Hör ich selbst noch aus 1,5m Abstand auf meinem Stuhl.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

Lass sie mal etwas laufen. Bei einer Cooler Master AiO hat es zwei Stunden gedauert, bist alles ruhig war. Dabei ab und an mal rechner etwas kippen


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

Und...ist das Geräusch noch da?


----------



## Polypropylen (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde GerÃ¤usche von der Pumpe*



AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Und...ist das Geräusch noch da?



Ja, ist wieder gekommen. Habe auch ein Video davon auf Dropbox: Dropbox - Video 24.02.17, 23 10 15.mov
Was tun? Habe bequiet Support jetzt erneut gemailt....
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es an der Montage-Orientierung liegt, denn diese wird im Handbuch auch offiziell empfohlen. So ist es bei mir montiert: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet Pumpe ist also nicht der höchste und damit luftanfälligste Punkte des AiO-Systems.

Eine Art Seriennummer oder Produktionsdatum konnte ich nirgends finden. Damit hätte man mein Modell vllt einwandfrei diesem Problem zuordnen können: Silent Loop Pumpe rasselt - Seite 8
Ich hoffe jetzt, dass bequiet den Austasch (Vorabaustausch allerdings) übernimmt und garantieren kann, dass in ihren Lieferungen das obige Problem aussortiert ist. Habe ja vllt von Amazon noch eine der ersten Chargen bekommen. Wenn das alles klappt, werde ich den Radiator dann mal umgekehrt montieren. Das müsste dann ja noch besser sein bzgl Festsetzung potenzieller Luft.


----------



## Chimera (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde GerÃ¤usche von der Pumpe*

Ok, DIE klingt nun wirklich nicht gut und bin mir so ziemlich sicher, dass dieses Geräusch auch nicht von bissel Luft stammt. So ein Geräusch kenne ich eher davon, wenn ein Kabel in den Lüfi hängt (was ja im Deckel noch ab und an passieren kann  ),t dann rattert es ja auch so extrem. Wobei dieses Geräusch auch eher nach nem defekten Lager oder so klingt, so als ob die Pumpe mit ner Unwucht läuft. Was ganz krass-o-matisch ist: selbst langjährige Corsair H75 vom Kollegen klingt da leiser un d DIE ist echt ein Krachmacher (die surrt in etwa so wie dieser Brushlessmotor, ist echt krank  ).
Bei deiner kommt es mir echt vor, wei wenn da was defekt ist. Drum würd ich gleich mal bei BQ ne RMA beantragen, denn so was sollte nicht sein. Wenn ich mir da meine anhöre, die nun schon mehrere Monate im Einsatz ist, die hört man aus dem Shinobi (welches ja nun wahrlich kein Dämmwunder ist) nicht mal ein Mü raus. Und dieses Geräusch kann man auch nicht bissel surren oder minimal rasseln nennen, dies ist eher ein Dachschaden...ääähhhhh...Totalschaden 

Edit: Guck, diese H75 bei YT klingt ähnlich wie deine: Corsair Hydro H75 noise problem - YouTube. Interessant bei ihm ist aber, dass die Geräusche abhängig von der Lage sind, also vertikal oder horizontal. Hast du dies auch mal getestet?


----------



## Polypropylen (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

Man muss natürlich bedenken, dass es die miese Handyqualität leicht verschlimmert. Aber ja...klingt ********. Ja das Geräusch ist nicht konstant. Wenn ich den PC hinlege ist es anders/weniger/weg aber genauso auch wenn ich den PC danach wieder hinstelle. Wie gesagt, habe BQ gemailt und die Situation erneut geschildert.

Ich hoffe einfach, dass BQ a) einen Vorabaustausch macht und b) dass sie ausschließen können das Neugerät den selben Defekt hat. Ich habe ja von Amazon ganz offensichtlich eines aus der ersten defekten Charge bekommen.


----------



## Chimera (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

Nun, ich hab heute die 6te SL bei nem Bekannten verbaut und bisher sind alle 6 zum Glück schön leise. Klopfe natürlich auf Holz, dass es so bleibt  Naja, sollte bei mir die Cryorig oder die SL mal abliegen, dann wird eh keine AIO mehr reinkommen, sondern dann hol ich mir lieber gleich ein Kit, kostet ja nicht wirklich mehr und ist dann aber doch um flexibler (wobei mir der AGB im Schacht halt nicht so passt, doch den kann man ja austauschen  ). Denke mal, dass man halt immer bei AIOs mit kleineren oder eben grösseren Kompromissen leben und wenn dann mal was nicht passt, ja dann steht man halt nicht so gut da.


----------



## Polypropylen (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*



Chimera schrieb:


> Nun, ich hab heute die 6te SL bei nem Bekannten verbaut und bisher sind alle 6 zum Glück schön leise. Klopfe natürlich auf Holz, dass es so bleibt  Naja, sollte bei mir die Cryorig oder die SL mal abliegen, dann wird eh keine AIO mehr reinkommen, sondern dann hol ich mir lieber gleich ein Kit, kostet ja nicht wirklich mehr und ist dann aber doch um flexibler (wobei mir der AGB im Schacht halt nicht so passt, doch den kann man ja austauschen  ). Denke mal, dass man halt immer bei AIOs mit kleineren oder eben grösseren Kompromissen leben und wenn dann mal was nicht passt, ja dann steht man halt nicht so gut da.



Naja die Temps sind zum Glück nach wie vor top deshalb werd ich den PC weiter nutzen bis der Austausch da ist. Bin momentan mit der Abschlussarbeit darauf angewiesen und Boxed Lüfter ist bei den K Modellen ja nicht mehr dabei, habe also eh keinen Ersatz.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

Ja mache eine RMA und schicke ein, die sollte überprüft werden.


----------



## Polypropylen (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

Austauschgerät kommt morgen und werde es Ende der Woche/Wochenende gleich einbauen und testen.

Berichte dann wieder 
Danke an alle!


----------



## Polypropylen (1. März 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

Heute ist was äußerst dubioses passiert: Es rattert, es knattert und rumpelt seit Tagen so schlimm vor sich hin wie im Video. PLÖTZLICH innerhalb einer Sekunde auf die nächste Sekunde hört es auf und ist wieder deutlich leiser - zwar nicht so leise wie die ersten sieben Wochen.

Heute kam auch das Austauschgerät. Werde ich am Wochenende mal einbauen.


----------



## L4D2K (1. März 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde GerÃ¤usche von der Pumpe*

Ich bin gestern auch endlich dazu gekommen alles auszubauen und zu schütteln. Hat bei mir leider auch nicht all zu viel gebracht.
Das Geräusch ist immer noch in unregelmäßigen Abständen, egal ob gerade Last anliegt oder der PC einfach nur im idle ist zu hören. Geht aber auch genau so von alleine wieder weg.
Habs mal aufgenommen, hört sich so ähnlich an wie bei Polypropylen
VID 20170301 192356 - YouTube

Edit: Habe jetzt über das Amazon Kontaktformular an Aquatuning geschrieben und um einen Austausch gebeten.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (2. März 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

Ja das ist meist die Sache mit den Luftblasen...manchmal lösen sie sich, bleiben aber nicht im Radiator hängen...

Wir hatten es jetzt auch schon ein paar mal, da wurden die Kühlungen eingeschickt, und durch die Erschütterungen beim Transport, war es weg...

Genau, schick die mal ein zum prüfen....


----------



## Polypropylen (3. März 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*

Neugerät eingebaut: Handelt sich tatsächlich um eine SILENT Loop 
Top!


----------



## Chimera (4. März 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop nach 7 Wochen rasselnde/ratternde Geräusche von der Pumpe*



Polypropylen schrieb:


> Neugerät eingebaut: Handelt sich tatsächlich um eine SILENT Loop
> Top!



Toll, willkommen im Club der zufriedenen SL nutzer  Ist aber auch mal schön, dass sich jemand nochmals meldet, wenn er zufrieden ist und so der Übermacht an nur negativen Feedbacks entgegentritt  Wobei ich nach dem Studium vieler div. Foren in letzter Zeit, grad zum Thema SL, iwie auch das Gefühl bekommen hab, dass bei einigen Leutz die Erwartungen einfach auch zu extrem waren. Nur weil der Hersteller BQ heisst, muss dies ja nicht heissen, dass ihre AIO "Hier-kommt-nicht-der-leiseste-Ton-raus" heisst, denn es ist und bleibt nun mal ne AIO und absolut mega silent sind die nun mal nie (wenn man den Anspruch hat, dass das ganze Sys max. 0,05 Sone laut wird) 
Aber freut mich, dass auch du nun ne leise hast und ich hoffe fett für dich, dass sie es diesmal auch bleibt.


----------

